

Microsoft – Escape from XP Easter Egg - guptaneil
http://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools#escape-from-xp

======
guptaneil
Go to [http://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-
tools](http://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools), select a VM, and
scroll down all the way to find the original link.

------
aceperry
And into Windows 8. What kind of escape is that?

Cool looking game though. :-)

------
FreakyT
Got to love the post-apocalyptic "bliss" wallpaper.

